# Song Style Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Oct 17, 2013)

Just came across this over on RSF.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Dinkydoo (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting Xue. I would absolutely love to have the opportunity to train in Xingyi; hopefully one day geography will permit.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 18, 2013)

I believe Song Style comes directly from Shanxi style and of late I am beginning to like the look of Shanxi and Song more than the Hebei I do. Shanxi and Song seem to look a little softer and that make the fajin, at least to me, more visible. Or it could just be my Taijiquan side talking... that or I am just getting old

By the way thoe first two videos are Zhao Rongchan and they are very good. The third one is also rather good and I read that he is Zhao Rongchan


----------

